# Calibrating the temperature probe on my new MES 30" w/ glass door smoker



## just george (Jan 24, 2017)

Well now that you have helped me solve the dirty window problem I'll ask another question.

I noticed that the temperature probe on my MES is about 15 degrees different than my digital meat probe.  The MES instruction book says to calibrate it if it's not correct, however it does not say how.  Anyone have an answer?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2017)

Hmmm...I called Masterbuilt years ago on this issue and they sent a new probe with no mention of re-calibrating. I am interested in this info as well...JJ


----------

